

Ask PG: are Y Pipes machines banned from fetching rss - lunatech

Have you banned Y! Pipes machines from fetching the news.y.c rss?  (almost?) all Yahoo! pipes fetching the feed http://news.ycombinator.com/rss are failing and showing this error on the debug console<p>'
error fetching http://news.ycombinator.com/rss (502 Bad Gateway)
'<p>example -
http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=KCPCxw8t3RGoQM1MLe2fWQ
======
PatrickTulskie
Just noticed the same thing. Trying to make my RSS point to the comments page
instead of directly to the article.

------
grinich
I'm wondering about this as well.

